# The ''Tales is Gundam'' Theory (Photo intensive)



## Imperial Impact (Jun 1, 2010)

What about Exia Gundam using Kyle's Shouhou Zetesurenshou+Souryuu Metsugazan? 





Or Mr. Bushido clearly referring to Trans-Am as a *hi*dden "*ougi*" in the Japanese script?









Or how the motives of the team snipers in both Gundam 00 and Tales of Phantasia involve avenging a murdered little sister named Amy?









Or how Setsuna and Cless are both rescued from almost certain death through similar ghostly means? 





Or the final bosses of Gundam 00 and Tales of Symphonia having a vaguely similar character design, similar "look at me I'm playing God and I'm going to re-create the world in my own psychotic vision by enslaving the human race" motives, and names that tie them back to earlier plot elements from their respective franchises?

'cuz, you know, in Mithos Yggdrasill's case, there's only one other specific plot device in the Tales series that bears the name "Yggdrasill," whereas Ribbons Almark has the same initials as Amuro Ray just spelled backwards, and... 

okay yeah that one's a stretch, but 




Or how the final bosses of Gundam 00 and Tales of Phantasia also both live in the same magical glitter-cloaked floating fortress? 

So, FAF, What are your thoughts on this shocking theory?

Also


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jun 1, 2010)

Or how Mint uses her "purity" to ask a unicorn to help so she can augment her healing powers and create a super-condensed blob of mana to heal Yggdrasill?


----------



## SirRob (Jun 1, 2010)

You sure put a lot of effort into your stupid.


----------



## Jashwa (Jun 1, 2010)

The government also was responsible for 9/11.


----------



## Ames (Jun 1, 2010)

I fucking hate Gundam 00/Wing/Seed/etc.

Universal Century is where it's at.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jun 1, 2010)

SirRob said:


> You sure put a lot of effort into your stupid.


 Say the guy who wants Tales of VS.


----------



## SirRob (Jun 1, 2010)

Perverted Impact said:


> Say the guy who wants Tales of VS.


There's no effort involved in dreaming.


----------



## Stratelier (Jun 1, 2010)

I must've misread the title, because I was getting mental images of a _Tales_ game where they fight each other in giant robots....


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jun 1, 2010)

How about the final bosses of Gundam 00 and Tales of Phantasia both having immensely powerful long-range laser weapons of some sort named after themselves? 





Or how Mint's actions enable the party to use Thor's supercomputer so they're able to defeat Dhaos in the present?









Or how Mint does that one other thing that has the same initials and strategic effect as that thing Tieria does? 





Or how the ToP OVA intro has that one scene that's exactly the same as 
another scene in one of the Gundam 00 ending sequences? 









Or Arche Gundam? Just Arche Gundam, period.



SirRob said:


> There's no effort involved in dreaming.


It's the second worst tales of game ever made.



Stratadrake said:


> I must've misread the title, because I was getting mental images of a _Tales_ game where they fight each other in giant robots....


 Oh, Like this?


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Jun 1, 2010)

Tales = generic JRPG game riddled with animu cliches particularly Team Symphonia made games
Gundam = "real" *coughcough* robots with the later seasons being infested by fangirl schlock


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jun 1, 2010)

Oh BTW.

Arche doesn't pilot the Arche Gundam.

Mainly because, She get transforms into a Doozy Bot


----------



## CaptainCool (Jun 1, 2010)

huh... there sure are a lot of odd similarities  but the japanese like to copy old concepts that worked out well, anyways^^ and i dont think its too bad that they might have taken their inspiration from an older yet good videogame.

and im still a huge weeaboo for gundam 00, even if they did copy certain elements


----------



## Taralack (Jun 1, 2010)

And we care because?


----------



## SirRob (Jun 1, 2010)

Perverted Impact said:


> It's the second worst tales of game ever made.


_But it's a Tales game._


----------



## CaptainCool (Jun 1, 2010)

SirRob said:


> _But it's a Tales game._



exactly! :V


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jun 1, 2010)

Toraneko said:


> And we care because?


 Wh-What?


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Jun 1, 2010)

Ugh.  I cannot stand Ribbons.  He looks like such a faggot.

Also those seem similar.


----------



## CaptainCool (Jun 1, 2010)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> Ugh.  I cannot stand Ribbons.  He looks like such a faggot.
> 
> Also those seem similar.



well hes supposed to be a bad guy so i think its a good thing that you cant stand him 
but yeah, all innovades look extremely androgynous and girly^^ i mean, look at tieria! in one episode he dresses like a woman 

i also think that they are all massive sluts... the female innovades give constant hints that they are some sort of "harem" for the male ones XD they get jealous about other guys, get extremely close to them and in one episode hiling even asks bring whether he wants her to "make him feel better"!
i had SO man WTF moments while watching the show, i loved that XD


----------



## Zydala (Jun 2, 2010)

whee g00 \o/

I think this is a bit of a stretch though. I could probably take another series and find similarities in screenshots/content/story too

I mean Mistaaah Bushido's gundam is pretty easily explained by how it's based off of folklore which is probably inspiration for other things in media in Japan... plenty of characters have been saved by "ghostly" means... there's plenty of animus that have people gently caressing other people's cheeks...

w/e I'm bored


----------



## Eric (Jun 2, 2010)

Oh my god! CONSPIRACY!
No, to be honest, I pretty much agree with the following statement:


Zydala said:


> I could probably take another series and find similarities in screenshots/content/story too


But good job with getting those pics together. ^^


----------



## Garreth (Jun 2, 2010)

I think by me not being able to A)Give a shit and B) Not have a clue on wtf you're going on about is a sure fire sign that I don't watch enough anime/still have a life.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Jun 2, 2010)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> Tales = generic JRPG game riddled with animu cliches particularly Team Symphonia made games *(That are often deconstructed)*
> Gundam = "real" *coughcough* robots with the later seasons being infested by fangirl schlock



Fixed.


----------



## Junko Iwao (Nov 22, 2010)

Attention Furryforum:

Stop copying and pasting my posts from Talesforum.

Thank you.


----------



## SirRob (Nov 22, 2010)

Junko Iwao said:


> Attention Furryforum:
> 
> Stop copying and pasting my posts from Talesforum.
> 
> Thank you.


You fool! Leave this place immediately, before you become infected!


----------



## CerbrusNL (Nov 22, 2010)

Impact, I suggest you put a little more effort into your posts than just pasting images saying "what about when X did Y"...
Just to get the discussion going.


----------



## Zydala (Nov 22, 2010)

Junko Iwao said:


> Attention Furryforum:
> 
> Stop copying and pasting my posts from Talesforum.
> 
> Thank you.




uh oooooooooooh

bussssstedddd


----------



## Imperial Impact (Nov 22, 2010)

CerbrusNL said:


> Impact, I suggest you put a little more effort into your posts than just pasting images saying "what about when X did Y"...
> Just to get the discussion going.


 In case you didn't know, This was a "joke topic"


Junko Iwao said:


> Attention Furryforum:
> 
> Stop copying and pasting my posts from Talesforum.
> 
> Thank you.


 Surprisingly, You didn't call it Feral Affinity Forums.


----------



## CerbrusNL (Nov 22, 2010)

Perverted Impact said:


> In case you didn't know, This was a "joke topic"


 So, you're saying there is no point to this thread?


----------



## SirRob (Nov 22, 2010)

CerbrusNL said:


> So, you're saying there is no point to this thread?


Jokes aren't pointless, Cerby!


----------



## Imperial Impact (Nov 22, 2010)

CerbrusNL said:


> So, you're saying there is no point to this thread?


 Only see Wolfox's reaction/rage.

No.

But for real, I was wondering when this topic going get locked.


----------



## CerbrusNL (Nov 22, 2010)

I think now would be a good time.


----------

